# Dove field is ready



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

We planted two acres of sunflower and some mixed grains this spring. I was a week behind schedule but got it mowed Friday. Wow there are a lot of birds coming in!!! It going to be a good season.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

10-4 on that. Here we go!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Im jealous...stuck on public land for now. All my private spots are still holding crops


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I feel your pain. Some of the folks out on the public dove fields are worse than the two year olds fishin Darby.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

So how did everyone do today? I think we are getting out tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a madhouse. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

a group from the neighborhood went over to the cut wheat field and only secured 3 doves yesterday. The doves were on the dead Ash trees along the wheat stubble. They took a gaggle of kids from 5 years old up to watch and retreive. So a very successful hunt as the kids had stories from the day which lasted well into the evening. A hour or two afield will change the direction of several lives.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I got 2, public land no deks. Got some deks tonight and locked down 3 cut wheat feilds for the rest of the week. Hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

We did okay. The birds did not come in early in the morning this year, most of the shooting was around 8:30-9am.
I'm hoping to hunt the field again in one week.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

We only saw 5 birds Monday. We managed to get 2 of them. It didn't dawn on me until after the first bird that I'd left my full choke in from turkey season. Talk about a challenge! Was great to be out though. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

